# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  I'm rich or am I?

## wynn

Recieved an SMS this morning telling me I won 'Euro' something or other just phone 'This Number' to confirm your winnings, figure of 30,000 euro bandied about.
I wonder what that call would have cost if I had made it? possibly my pay as you go would have dried up instantly?

Is there anyone out there that still falls for this crap?

----------

